# Meklē produktu? >  M416

## simistors

Varbūt kādam ir aizķēries  M416 zemējuma  mērītājs.

----------


## Ints

google iedeva patšauteni

----------


## simistors

......

----------


## ddff

Tējkanna neder?

ddff

----------


## next

A prieksh kam Tev vinju?
Profesionaalam darbam taads no chulana izrakts tak nederees.
Maajas vajadziibaam laboratorijas darbu ar prastu kjiinieshu multimetru var izveikt.

----------


## Isegrim

Protams, 21. gadsimtā ir pulka modernāki zemējuma prestestības mērītāji. Bat ar ķīnīzeru muļķumetru gan šo darbiņu neveikt.

----------


## simistors

Varbūt kāds var ieteikt, kur LV varētu būt uz vietas veikalā kkas līdzīgs. Internātu  visu aplasīju, kkā laikam pirksti līki...

----------


## abergs

https://skailoks.lv/m/shop/c18/zemes...testeris/&l=lv

----------


## simistors

Paldies abergs ! 
Pirmdien piezvanīs vai iebrauks aptaustīt. ::

----------


## simistors

Tēmu var dzēst ! Aparāts sarūpēts. ::

----------

